# Controlar motor simple



## tim (May 30, 2007)

Hola!  a todos, es la primera vez que escribo, me da mucho gusto participar en este foro y espero aprender mucho de ustedes, en la escuela me han pedido controlar un motor simple desde la pc ya sea por medio del puerto paralelo o por el puerto serie, francamente no se por donde empezar, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes pudiera decirme como controlar un motor simple, ademas que se necesita tenerlo programado en visual basic 6.0, si alguien tiene algo parecdio podria indicarme como hacerlo, muchas gracias.
Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## JV (May 31, 2007)

Por un motor simple estamos hablando de uno DC? El control que debe hacer, encenderlo y apagarlo, cambiar el sentido de giro, controlar la velocidad??

Empiece por brindar toda la información que tienes.

Saludos..


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2007)

bueno, lo que se necesita es controlar el sentido de giro de un motor simple, con programa en la computadora hecho en visual basic, todo esto a traves del puerto serie o el paralelo. Eso es todo lo ke debe hacer.
Gracias. Espero su ayuda


----------

